
Surgical Assistant's Presence During Knee Repair Leads to a Costly Surprise Bill - js2
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/07/22/891909610/knee-repairs-use-of-surgical-assistant-leads-to-a-costly-surprise-bill
======
stevespang
It's getting where you need your lawyer involved with the hospital
administration to negotiate terms before surgery, such as: no out of network
procedures, no out of network diagnostics, no out of network pharmaceuticals,
and no out of network staff, 3rd parties, or professionals of any kind
involved . . .

I had ObamaCare 2 years ago, urologist diagnosed me with double hernias (old
age, not injury).

I was referred to surgeon who was "in network", we set up hospital to be "in
network".

A close friend explained in more detail the hazards:

You have to call and determine if EVERYONE who might be involved is in "in
network".

Turned out the anesthesiologists had a mafia grip on that particular hospital
and they were not in network.

I called and had everything shut down and rescheduled for another better
hospital whom had an anesthesiologists group that also had a mafia grip on
their hospital - - - but they were in network.

In the end I legally obtained ~$55,000 worth of hernia surgery for about $450
in copay.

